# DeBussy La cathédrale engloutie Orchestral Recording



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a good fidelity Orchestral recording of this? Not even talking about a singular track. If it is part of a concerto or works CD I would like it. 

Just a beautiful piece. 

Thanks,

Jin


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

The only orchestral rendering I know of is a transcription by *Leopold Stokowski*. The copy I own is from a late 80's recording by *Erich Kunzel and the Cincinnati Pops *called, I think, _the Fantastic Stokowski Transcriptions_, or something like that. *Matthias Bamert *made a number of recordings on CHANDOS of Stokowski transcriptions, though he focused on his baroque transcriptions (Bach mostly, Vivaldi, etrc.) *Jose Serebrier *on NAXOS did the same. Maybe they recorded the Debussy transcriptions - the most famous of which is _Clair de Lune _which was sketched out but never used for the original _Fantasia_.

BTW - this piece is one of Debussy's first set of preludes for piano, and there are literally tons of recordings of the original piano setting available!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Stokowski made a recording too, for decca. Stereo, still available.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sir Henry Wood's orchestration is available on the Lyrita label. The disc contains several of his orchestrations, including Toccata and Fugue and Pictures at an Exhibition. Wood's version of the Toccata, frankly, blows Stokowski right out of the water. And I prefer his Pictures to Ravel's.


----------



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. I just in the past few months finished up my new speakers for a new soup to nuts 2.0 system and just starting to expand on my collection again.

I have the CD on order from Amazon.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jinjuku said:


> I just in the past few months finished up my new speakers for a new soup to nuts 2.0 system.


Lucky! Good listening to you!


----------



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

I am enjoying. I picked up Sir Adrian Boults Enigma variations. Wow. Just a great rendition of The Planets.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Jinjuku said:


> I have the CD on order from Amazon.


Which one?


----------



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Which one?


'Orchestrations by Sir Henry Wood' by Johann Sebastian


----------



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

I have most of the CD's through it's paces. As expected Toccata and Fugue in D minor put my output in PatchMix on my EMU 1212M to the brick wall limiter. Almost scary that you think a piece like that could render your speakers a pile of slag if one isn't careful.


----------

